# Honda GC 160 Floods



## Frederickbolton (Sep 24, 2015)

I have a pressure washer that was given to me by a friend that has very little time on it, but wasn't running well. He paid $300.00 to have it repaired and they made it worse. I diagnosed their mistakes and replaced the carburetor and gaskets. It starts and runs like a champ, but when you turn it off it floods the carburetor so it won't restart. I can actually see the gas coming into the carb throat, and here a hissing sound like pressure has built up in the fuel system and its pushing the gas up and out the main jet. I have removed the gas cap and it still does it so I know it's not the tank pressuring up. Is it possible the little fuel pump has a defect and it allowing this pressure to enter the fuel bowl after turning the engine off? This is a GC 160 Honda engine.

HELP!!!


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

Fuel pump on a GC160? Never seen one. Fuel is leaking pass the float needle valve because either a bad needle valve, seat or float. These gravity feed systems should be able to hold off the fuel flow at 4-5 psi. 

All it takes is small piece of trash getting struck on the needle seat to cause a fuel leak. Most times cleaning of the seat will cure the problem but it should pressure tested as I have seen where the seats on some carburetors still leaks and requires replacement. The problem is that some seats could be replace but the parts are not available and the only solution is a new carburetor.

On long term non use times Honda usually provides a fuel shut off valve.

As parts for this engine you will need the serial number as there have been at 20 versions on the market.


----------



## Frederickbolton (Sep 24, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback AVB.

My particular engine does not have a manual fuel shutoff valve. It has something called a fuel pump that works off crank case pressure i believe. I have included a picture of it in this post. I am wondering if this little mechanism possibly has a check valve that is malfunctioning that is over pressurizing the fuel system. The carburetor is brand new, the tank and lines were cleaned, and I only use "filtered" premium non ethanol gas. so, I don't think the float seat is dirty, but I do believe it is over pressurized as I can hear air pressure hissing through the seat valve. I have also checked to make sure the fuel bowl isn't heating up from the engine and causing the pressure buildup.

If anyone knows how this little pump functions that would be helpful in determining if it might be the possible cause.


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

This might be your very problem. Those engines normally do not have fuel pumps. You need to verify that you install a carburetor design for the use with a fuel as gravity fed carburetor not work with fuel pump and vice-a-versa. They have different needle and seat setups. A gravity setup can not handle pressure generated by the fuel pumps.

And the GC160 being only 5.5 HP I don't why there is a fuel involved unless the fuel supply is below the carburetor level.


----------



## Areidenbach4229 (Oct 7, 2015)

I am havin the same issue. Have u figured anything out with the flooding issue. I just put a new carb on it today and it's doing the same thing.. Let me know if you have figured anything out ... Thanks


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

Does your also have a fuel pump? Just curious as I haven't seen any GC 160 with fuel pumps before.


----------



## Areidenbach4229 (Oct 7, 2015)

Yes it does have a fuel pump. Due to fact fuel exits bottom of tank and Carb is above it


----------

